# 2008 TT-S....Will it be worth years of anticipation?



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

The more I think about Audi's proposed TT-S the more I think we've been sold short by Audi.
After all the anticipation and talk about the TT-S....what do Audi do....they take the engine from the S3 or Seat Cupra Sport and shove it into the TT and stick a subtle S-line bumper on the front and call it the TT-S....and it will have an extra 18bhp over the current V6...oh whao...18bhp.
Don't get me wrong....I think the 2.0TFSI VAG engine is a superb engine and the GTI Golf and 2.0T TT prove that...they are both great cars....but come on....TT drivers have been waiting since 1999 for a TT-S or RS...I just think that the TT-S deserves something to let it rival a basic 911 or the new BMW M3. I know that the S3 is a great car...but it hasn't received any great reviews..."too much turbo lag"...."not as good as the VW R32" have been the general opinions.
I usually keep a car for about 2.5 years, and I'm still absolutely loving my MKII TT, but I will probably be changing in about 18mths from now, and I was waiting for the TT-S, but now I will not be changing to the TT-S...I can't honestly see many MKII TT owners changing to the TT-S....I've driven the S3...and I genuinely preferred my TT....why would I spend all that money to go from V6 to 4-pot, loose the delightful V6 warble and gain a weedy 18bhp....I won't, and 2.0T TT drivers will just remap their Turbo's to get up to 270, so why would they change. The TT-S in my opinion should have got VAG 's new 3.6 V6, or a turboed 3.2 V6, or a turboed V5 engine or even squeeze in a V8...then I would have bought it....not now.
That leaves me wondering what my next move will be...possibly the new Audi S5, BMW 335i Coupe, 2nd hand RS4 or even the new M3. If only Audi had made some effort with the TT-S and given it a bespoke engine, I would have changed to it.
Sorry about the rant, many people will disagree with me, but I was looking forward to the TT-S, and I feel cheated.....they've just slapped a bigger Turbo charger onto the current TT 2.0T, and I'm sure some of the current 2.0T TT owners who have remapped their turbo's will have faster cars than the TT-S....so they wont want it either....I don't know who will.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I also think it's lame of Audi to just put in the S3 engine and give it a fancy name.
The only way Audi could give the TT-S or TT-R or wat ever it will be called any creditability, 
they need to put in a inline 2.5T FSI or a 3.6 VR6 FSI engine.
And not a engine that you can find in most of the VAG producs with a power range between 200 and 265 hp.
btw, i think Audi need some complete new light alloy engine like a 3.0 litre inline TFSI 5 cylinder.
A R5 3.0T FSI can simply produce something between 265 and 400 hp.

Hans.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I concur.

A 2 litre turbo is warm hatch stuff and woefully short of class for use in a bog standard TT nevermind a TTS.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

"sold short by Audi"? None of the speculation, anticipation, build up etc has come from audi. it all seems to be generated by rumour and photo shopped pics of imaginary TTs all over the web. eg in this forum VR5 turbo tfsi in TT-S. none of this is generated by the manufacturer - i see all the info available every day and this stuff never comes up. Day to day audi and the dealers aren't worrying about minority interest low volume stuff - we're concerned with getting hold of A3s and A6 tdis.


----------



## J.GaÃ¯ (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm agree with you, but a 2.0 T Fsi with a chip can give a lot of fun. I've not changed my TT mk1 yet because I'm waiting to see the TT-s. 
If it's just a TT with an S3 engine which one do you think I must buy the 3.2 (with chip, exhaust & cold air) or the TT-s ( chip, exhaust & cold air et front mount).

thank you for your help and scuse my english I know is very bad.
Q


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

vagman said:


> I concur.
> 
> A 2 litre turbo is warm hatch stuff and woefully short of class for use in a bog standard TT nevermind a TTS.


Here we go again - 2.0ltr bashing time :evil:

Nice one Vagman - having a boring day are you?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nothing to do with TT engine bashing. The point is a valid one. The rumoured engine is not special enough IMO either and I also dont see why would people swap to, or indeed buy it in place of either of the other two existing engines. Its simply too close to the existing offerings.

TT with the 265 S3 engine, fair enough, but it should NOT carry the TTS badge.

A chipped 20 stage 3 can get the same power
A chipped 3.2 can get the same power.

Needs to have a native power of 300+bhp IMO.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

How can anyone possibly misconstrue this - *"A 2 litre turbo is warm hatch stuff and woefully short of class for use in a bog standard TT..........."*

It's blatant 2.0 bashing and serves no purpose :evil:

Other than that, I totally agree with every word you say Tosh.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with what Toshiba says, but for some reason Audi seems keen on pushing their smaller engines with bigger power outputs instead of fitting big engines in their small cars, as you can see from the TT QS or the new S3...

A TT-S with the S3 engine seems very likely to me and if you consider that the A3 range has exactly the same lineup: a 250PS top of the line 3.2Q A3 and the 265PS S3, it makes perfect sense for Audi to do the same with the TT.

I do feel a bit disappointed as well. I would like to see a TT pushing well over 300bhp as the chassis deserves it.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

moore11 said:


> The TT-S in my opinion should have got VAG 's new 3.6 V6, or a turboed 3.2 V6, or a turboed V5 engine or even squeeze in a V8...


i wonder if there's any car in this world with a transversal V8 engine? 
apart from that: i do not only agree, i feel exactly the same.



tehdarkstar said:


> I agree with what Toshiba says, but for some reason Audi seems keen on pushing their smaller engines with bigger power outputs instead of fitting big engines in their small cars, as you can see from the TT QS or the new S3...


downsizing might be a good idea to get good mpg from a small engine and still have occasional power reserves, but i see no reason why fuel consumption should be the determining factor for the engines of the top-models, especially if we're talking about the more sporty models. huge mistake imo, but i'm sure the TTS will find many buyers because it doesn't cost that much since it uses the 2l engine and will have a better mpg than e.g. a 300hp 3.6l.

but that's more or less a missuse of the S-badge to bait more customers while risking to devalue the rest of the S-line.



tehdarkstar said:


> a 250PS top of the line 3.2Q A3 and the 265PS S3, it makes perfect sense for Audi to do the same with the TT.


especially as their development costs are zero, all parts are already in use, except for the exhaust maybe, but how much can that be?

anyway, i still believe that there's only one way of voting against their choice for the TTS: don't buy it. the worst thing would be to get it as 'there's nothing better on the market'. there's no way audi will see a difference between someone who's enthusiastically going for the S3 engine and someone who told the salesman for one hour why that car isn't really what he wished for before he bought it anyway.


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> How can anyone possibly misconstrue this - *"A 2 litre turbo is warm hatch stuff and woefully short of class for use in a bog standard TT..........."*
> 
> It's blatant 2.0 bashing and serves no purpose :evil:
> 
> Other than that, I totally agree with every word you say Tosh.


Simply an extremely ignorant comment - best ignored IMO.

... but as has been said, if this speculation is correct, the tts may well be too close to the current line up to warrant what I guess will be a c.Â£32K pricetag.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Interesting comments. The frustrating thing is, in about 2 years VW are bringing out the R36 Golf, with a 300hp 3.6V6....so the Golf is deemed worthy of the 3.6V6 but the TT "Sports Car" isn't.
I've even read German and American Web Sites about a proposed RS TT in about 2-3years time, but appraently even the RS isn't going to get the 3.6V6, apparently it's going to get a Turbo charged version of VW's American Jetta 2.5L 5Cylinder powerplant with around 325hp.
But I know this is all just speculation and nothing more....and with global warming etc and congestion charges etc...in 2years time we'll be lucky to have any internal combustion engines at all....more likely plug in your Smart car...rubbish.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

moore11 said:


> Interesting comments. The frustrating thing is, in about 2 years VW are bringing out the R36 Golf, with a 300hp 3.6V6


well at least that part is very unlikely:


> Volkswagen's Golf performance range has been hugely successful for the company, but rumors that they're planning to expand it to include a top-of-the-line R36 model with a 3.6L V6 engine are unfounded. That's the claim made by a VW spokesman, who said the Golf R32 is perfectly placed within the market.


but other cars not getting a better engine is still no solution for the TT problem...


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Der_Horst. I read that rubbish about a possible R36 Golf in Autocar magazine 2 weeks ago...I should learn that Autocar is full of lies and speculation anyway.
You seem well informed....are the rumours about an Audi R4 (a smaller R8) unfounded also....surely an R4 would just be in the same price bracket and power bracket as the TT....I can't see where an R4 would fit into the market....again it was a rumour from Autocar Magazine.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

moore11 said:


> You seem well informed...


i have no insider connections, i just get the stuff from car blogs and other forums as well. so as long as no audi official says something in an interview or the dealers are getting informed of something new i can only take a wild guess about the future as well as everyone else


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

moore11 said:


> ....are the rumours about an Audi R4 (a smaller R8) unfounded also....surely an R4 would just be in the same price bracket and power bracket as the TT....I can't see where an R4 would fit into the market....


If it's true that Porsche and Audi will develop the next gen Cayman/Boxter and R4/R6 together, i see no room for a 3th Gen TT.
A other option is that the 3th Gen TT will evolve into a R4/R6 with mid mounted 4/5/6 cylinder engine's.

Hans.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

moore11 said:


> . I know that the S3 is a great car...but it hasn't received any great reviews..."too much turbo lag"...."not as good as the VW R32" have been the general opinions.


Not from me its not, Lag no more notciable that the TT TFSi engine and compared to R32 quicker and more nimble due to lighter engine, uprated Haldex, lightened suspension and better balance.

The S3 engine in a new TT-S would be my next choice


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Quicker and more nimble or not, i don't like ADHD engines like the S3 engine.
You always need to get the rev's up for a smooth ride.
Otherwise the turbo is always cutting in and out.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

thebears said:


> Lag no more notciable that the TT TFSi engine


oh yes it is. the k03 is a rather small turbo and goes nearly unnoticed. i really had the feeling to drive a non-turboed car when i drove it for the first time. the S3 is the usual power-from-turbo-not-from-engine-experience. you either love it or hate it, but you can't compare it to a 'steady' engine with more pots or displacement.

but i guess we already have several threads covering exactly this topic by lovers and haters


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Those who know everything.... don't drive a TT.....remarcable :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Those who know everything.... don't drive a TT.....remarcable :roll:


But then there is those who know more than you! At least how to spell!

Owned the V6 previous and agree with der_horst the 6 pots and smoothness are great, driven a TT MKII for over a week and there is not much difference with the Turbo power delivery of the two cars and then theirs Rebel with his thumb ...... :lol:


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

With the penal charges being proposed by Ken Livingstone and others for Band G cars (225g/k CO2) it is just possible that Audi may have on eye on its market share.

The current 2.0T FSI and the S3 engine fall just outside the Â£25 a day congestion charge band planned for next year. The same applies to the Â£300 or Â£400 a year residents parking charges being introduced by a number of London Councils.

The sad reality is that Â£7,000 per annum is a lot to pay for a half second improvement in the 0-60 time.

....................................................................................................


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

mjbTT said:


> Simply an extremely ignorant comment - best ignored IMO.


mjbtt

Your post does not specify who's comment you feel is "extremely ignorant"

Could it be vagman for his obvious 2.0 TT bashing or is it I for pointing this out?

If you have read the whole thread, you will note that I totally agree with the central point being made. However, IMO (which I assume I am allowed?) vagmans comment was not necessary. End of :wink:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Fin, Fin, Fin.... reads to me like mj was agreeing with you :wink:


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

BobFat said:


> Fin, Fin, Fin.... reads to me like mj was agreeing with you :wink:


Correct - I was agreeing 100% with Fin.

Fin - I had read the whole thread, you're of course entitled to your opinion, and I to, agree.

Sorry if I wasn't clear


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

vagman said:


> I concur.
> 
> A 2 litre turbo is warm hatch stuff and woefully short of class for use in a bog standard TT nevermind a TTS.


I disagree the 2 litre T is far better than warm. I currently have a Focus ST2 while im waiting on my TT arriving in October and its described as hot and the TT 2 litre T can match it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The point 'i think' was these are hot/warm hatches, not 30k coupe engines. The TTS should be something over and above bog std in everything offering.

Would you be happy with those engines in say the cayman, S5, M3 or the 911 etc etc? No. STs engine is way better, its a cracking engine and the VW one is not in the same league. Dont give a flying feck about mpg, emisions or anything else, just want somethng good.

It shows (for me) lack of ambition from Audi - stick the S3 one in, that will do. Sorry it wont. Its not good enough, we need a better engine to have a flagship TT. I have bought one or two (or 5 TTs) in my time and no way will Audi be getting any more of my money if the dont do something special.

Im with BMW when it comes to engines, they know what they are doing and what people want. My money will be going to them next time too by the looks of it.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> The point 'i think' was these are hot/warm hatches, not 30k coupe engines. The TTS should be something over and above bog std in everything offering.
> 
> Would you be happy with those engines in say the cayman, S5, M3 or the 911 etc etc? No. STs engine is way better, its a cracking engine and the VW one is not in the same league. Dont give a flying feck about mpg, emisions or anything else, just want somethng good.
> 
> ...


Fair enough Tosh - see what you are saying, but that's not what vagman seemed to be saying.

For me, and sorry about this, but IMO the TT is not really a Porche competitor. Maybe I have got that wrong? But TBH even if I was driving a top spec V6, I would still say the same. Perhaps it is because the entry point is too low? I accept I may have Porche on a pedestal or maybe you have Audi "above it's station" if you see what I mean?

Having said all that - I do see that if the TT wants to properly pitch it'self against the BMW (M Power)/Porche et al - then a proper engine is an absolute must.

I totally agree that a four cylinder is not the way to achieve this, don't care how much power it has. A decent 5 cyl turbo would be *proper* Audi and I would deffo buy one! But otherwise a 300 + BHP 6 would be far better than a 270 - 300 turbo 4 all day long.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> A decent 5 cyl turbo would be *proper* Audi and I would deffo buy one!


Not if Audi start using the VW VR5. :?

Hans.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Iceman said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > A decent 5 cyl turbo would be *proper* Audi and I would deffo buy one!
> ...


Oh blimey - yes  Spot on Iceman.

It must be a *straight* five.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> For me, and sorry about this, but IMO the TT is not really a Porche competitor.


would that be your opinion as well if they had released initially say a 315hp I5 version named TTS, similar to the S5 release, with an RS model around the corner?

imo the appearance as a non porsche competitior is not due to the new platform but due to the image the reuse of A3 engines has created for this car.

i still have the vision of an RS offering 365hp from a bitrubo I5, a 7-speed DSG, quattro, a carbon roof, ceramic brakes and recaros. with such a baby we'd be way in porsche territory 



FinFerNan said:


> I totally agree that a four cylinder is not the way to achieve this, don't care how much power it has. A decent 5 cyl turbo would be *proper* Audi and I would deffo buy one!


the problem is probably that if it has a cheaper S3 engine two other people would buy one, so without any effort audi can get the sales up. sure, they loose some of the premium customers, but how important are they really in terms of profitability?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> if they had released initially say a 315hp I5 version named TTS


That would be the best TT if Audi released that.
But i start to have doubts if a straight five will fit transverse in a TT body in combination with 4Motion/Quattro. 
To put in a transverse straight five in combination with FWD is different story, you can simple ajust the driveshafts to get it in.
The new VR5 rumours must come from somewhere and based on something.

Hans.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

der_horst said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > For me, and sorry about this, but IMO the TT is not really a Porche competitor.
> ...


MMMmmm. Audi V Porche on the desirability scale?? You see for me Audi don't really reach Porche levels of desirability. I am not saying this will never happen. You don't have to go too far back to when Audi did not really compare with BMW/Merc. However to answer your question - It would put the TT on a higher footing, but not quite into Porche territory for me.

Ref your uber Audi spec - well now that could be the start of something very interesting!


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

When I started this thread I didn't want it to develop into an Audi bashing session. I love Audi, when it comes to quality and build an Audi is the Boss. I, and most of the people in this forum could have easily bought a Boxster S or Cayman but bought the TT for a reason. The TT is a much nicer place to be than a Cayman or Boxster, and the driving experience in the TT is as good or even a little superior the base Boxster or Cayman (a test drive in a 2.7 Boxster left me cold), albeit probably a little behind the Boxster S and Cayman S, but we are not talking about different leagues here. My neighbour and friend has a silver Cayman S, which I've driven frequently and I don't in anyway envy his Cayman, and he bought it second hand for the same Â£34K that I paid for my loaded and new V6TT. And with the introduction of the R8 as a 'halo' model...I feel Audi really are playing in the big league now. And I still think that the new M3, good as it may be, will not be better than the RS4.
But I still feel let down by the engine choice for the proposed TT-S, a 300hp 3.6V6 Quattro would have made the TT-S a true competitor for the basic 911 Carrera, never mind the Cayman S.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The point 'i think' was these are hot/warm hatches, not 30k coupe engines. The TTS should be something over and above bog std in everything offering.
> 
> Would you be happy with those engines in say the cayman, S5, M3 or the 911 etc etc? No. STs engine is way better, its a cracking engine and the VW one is not in the same league. Dont give a flying feck about mpg, emisions or anything else, just want somethng good.
> 
> ...


Audi head technicians would value your help and advice :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tiTTy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The point 'i think' was these are hot/warm hatches, not 30k coupe engines. The TTS should be something over and above bog std in everything offering.
> ...


Audi technicians - you mean marketing people, the engineers dont get a look in.

This is the internal memo from Audi about the very subject.

Memo 
from Audi Marketing 
to Audi Engineering.

Guys have a look round the part bins and see what you can throw into the TT for little or no development cost that will give little or no real gains to the range, but we can make a big deal about. 
We seem to have over purchased the S badges used on/for the S3 and plan to stick these on anything and everything we can. The UK market will buy anything with an S badge on the back, case in point - the S3.

Therefore the Model will be named the TT-S
Think along the lines of green painted calipers, rather than grey and this will also appeal to the mentalist, sorry environmentalist too. Maybe a mild tweak to the turbo?? Have someone pop out to the TT shop and get a map around 240ish mark

Maybe would could add some of the std equipment we removed from the original car? say Xenon's and Quattro and change the bumper styles?

Thanks for you help, this model is going to be a big success for us and will further enhance the Audi brand.

Head of Marketing.
Audi AG.
Feck too 'em.

Call me cynical if you wish.


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

moore11 said:


> When I started this thread I didn't want it to develop into an Audi bashing session. I love Audi, when it comes to quality and build an Audi is the Boss. I, and most of the people in this forum could have easily bought a Boxster S or Cayman but bought the TT for a reason. The TT is a much nicer place to be than a Cayman or Boxster, and the driving experience in the TT is as good or even a little superior the base Boxster or Cayman (a test drive in a 2.7 Boxster left me cold), albeit probably a little behind the Boxster S and Cayman S, but we are not talking about different leagues here. My neighbour and friend has a silver Cayman S, which I've driven frequently and I don't in anyway envy his Cayman, and he bought it second hand for the same Â£34K that I paid for my loaded and new V6TT. And with the introduction of the R8 as a 'halo' model...I feel Audi really are playing in the big league now. And I still think that the new M3, good as it may be, will not be better than the RS4.
> 
> But I still feel let down by the engine choice for the proposed TT-S, a 300hp 3.6V6 Quattro would have made the TT-S a true competitor for the basic 911 Carrera, never mind the Cayman S.


IMO, we spend too much time worrying about what _might_ happen, rather than enjoying our cars, e.g. Diesel TT, TTS, 3.6, 2.0Q. It's enough to put you off! Checked out the S5 on Saturday, and rather than thinking about the amount of fuel it would get through, felt I was faced with an easy choice.

As far as Porsche goes, I love cars, but rarely blink an eyelid at a Porker passing me (Cayman slightly less so). More likely to look twice at a Mk 2 TT or a nicely specced Mk1 TT V6. First time I saw inside a (2004) Boxster, I was both dissapointed at the layout, and pleased I had a TT!

That said - followed a GT3 the other day as it caned it down a dual carriageway - verrry nice!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I think Audi wont bring out a TT with 300 PS.
I think there will be a R4 within a few year's who has fill the gap between the R8 and the TT...

People don't buy an "expensive" TT whith 300 hp, because it still would be a simple TT like the neighbour has. Only his car was twice as cheap.

No if Audi wants to sell a car in that catogry, they should design a new R4. Give him a proper engine with +300 HP and it will be a winner.
The TT is a nice car for the "working class" .....the R8 is for the "upperclass" ..........and the R4 could fill the gap between those.

That's my opnion. And just wait and see, that will happen....
There's no market for a expensive +300 hp MK2....


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Rebel, I agree with some of what you say, but look at Nissan's 350Z, its alot cheaper than the TT and has 313hp. Also, I'd love to see the working class where you come from, TT's for 45,000 Euros parked all over the council estates eh?, don't make me laugh. You don't see too many working class people driving TT's or Boxsters in the UK.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not V6 ones :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> People don't buy an "expensive" TT whith 300 hp, because it still would be a simple TT like the neighbour has. Only his car was twice as cheap.


ever compared an RS4 with the 2.0l A4? 



Rebel said:


> No if Audi wants to sell a car in that catogry, they should design a new R4.


in that case they should just publish their plans to ditch the RS and i can finaly cancel my quest. in the meantime i'm still hoping for a first RS preview on an arbitrary motor show in 2008.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Boxster's are much more expensive......specialy when you take some options like on the TT.....just take the pricelist and choose some nice 18 or 19 inch wheels......

No way you can compare a Porsche with a MK2....

Just wait and see if i am right... :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Boxster's are much more expensive......specialy when you take some options like on the TT.....


imo it's always a funny moment when you realize that your cayman S with all the extras does in fact cost the same as a base 911


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

der_horst said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > People don't buy an "expensive" TT whith 300 hp, because it still would be a simple TT like the neighbour has. Only his car was twice as cheap.
> ...


Der Horst, with all respect...

What's so special on a TT-RS?
I think the price would be very high, and it would still be a TT.

If i'm honest...
I have the car almost for a year now....and the special feeling like on the first TT (MK1) which was there also after 3 years, has dissapeared.
Some way or the other the car doensn't have that special feeling.
Even the design from the MK2, which looked som much different in the beginning starts to look already old fashion.

No way that i will keep this car for 3 year's.

I had 2 new A4's in row....after 2 year's ...and now i have the same feeling...
I will never buy the "same" car again.

Second, the MK2 has so many good reviews, so many good tests, and still the car can't get rid of his image......
It's no driver's car......

I now that some people are upset by these words, but just see for yourselve.
On carforum's where are people with all kind off car's, and where are people who have knowledge abouth driving and cartechnik....they don't get excited from a car like a TT.

As well the front-wheel-drive or the Haldex-frontwheeldrive with a tiny little bit of rearwheeldrive....isn't the real thing.
Also the brakes....they are not made for serious driving... like on a Porsche.
Oilpumps, etc etc etc....

If you want a real car Der Horst......don't wait for a TT with a bigger engine....but choose for the real thing

*Porsche ...there's no substitute*


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

der_horst said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Boxster's are much more expensive......specialy when you take some options like on the TT.....
> ...


That say's that the 911 is a best buy then......ain't it?

A cayman S, doens't need "options" ....the car is complete as it is......you can take it to a circuit or you can enjoy driving .....

Car's like a TT need a lot of options, otherwise they can compare it seems...

No Der Horst..... TT's with a big fat engine aren't the real thing.....

Choose Rearwheel drive..... :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> *Porsche ...there's no substitute*


well, there is, but let's not talk about penises 

what i don't like about Porsche:

- rwd
- the interior
- the similarity between the 911 and the boxster
- the fact that Cayman and Boxster are considered to be the cars of rich men's wifes
- the snobby image they have
- the sporty image that's not backed up with enough power (295ps for a Porsche S model? so once again the 350Z wins that category?)
- the price lists that make you buy things like a normal-sized fuel tank as an expensive option
- the fact that most people will be surprised if you get out of that car not wearing a suit and not having grey hair

oh i could go on with this forever 
nah, apart from the few enthusiast level models like the turbo or GTx that are out of my price range i'm not willing to join that club... maybe in 20 years... in the meantime i'll try not to define myself by the overrated image of the car i drive.

oh, and sorry to the porsche drivers in this forum, no harm meant


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> A cayman S, doens't need "options" ....the car is complete as it is...


yeah, no 19" rims, no sport seats, no xenon, no PASM, no sport exhaust, not even a chrome exhaust, no alu interiors, no navigation, no sound system...

let alone goodies like tiptronic and ceramic brakes. should i go on? let's get real, the S-model is really just an empty shell like all other Porsche models, made to take your option orders.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Rebel, no-one is saying that Porsches aren't great, they are. You said, you can't compare a MKII to a Boxster...well I just did, and I have and I will, and I drove them both back-to-back and choose the V6TT, the TT was a new/fresh shape, the Boxster has been around for 7yrs, albiet with minor face-lifts. Most people do get excited by TT's, they are beautiful cars. If you are so bored with TT's, a TT forum isn' t the place to discuss that. Most of us here still love the TT, otherwise we wouldn't have logged on in the first place.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

moore11 said:


> ...If you are so bored with TT's, a TT forum isn' t the place to discuss that. Most of us here still love the TT, otherwise we wouldn't have logged on in the first place...


Got to disagree with that - what you are saying is that unless you have something positive to say, you shouldn't say it, which is not what the forum is about. People log on to get both sides of the discussion, and if he's bored he's entitled to mention it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

There are enough *"I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] my TT"* threads for it to balance out.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I love [smiley=sweetheart.gif] my TT :lol: :lol:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

moore11 said:


> Rebel, no-one is saying that Porsches aren't great, they are. You said, you can't compare a MKII to a Boxster...well I just did, and I have and I will, and I drove them both back-to-back and choose the V6TT, the TT was a new/fresh shape, the Boxster has been around for 7yrs, albiet with minor face-lifts. Most people do get excited by TT's, they are beautiful cars. If you are so bored with TT's, a TT forum isn' t the place to discuss that. Most of us here still love the TT, otherwise we wouldn't have logged on in the first place.


I could go and buy a 5 year old Boxster and private plate it, when compared with a new one you wouldnt be able to tell them apart.

Old hat - to common, be in production fo years and loads on the road. And (before someone says it) no there isnt as many TT (MKII) on the road as it simply isnt possible unless Audi produced MKII TT's only.

I did the same as you and went for the TT.

Its fine if you like the Porker more, what is sad is that people dont buy what they like and make such big mistakes.

Fancy spending all that money when you like the Porker more? Seems these are the people we shouldnt listen to as their decision making skills are very poor.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

Regarding the original subject of the thread about the tt-s: does anyone have actually have anything concrete at all about this car?

I can only find pictures of the tt s-line (which the web hacks may be confusing with a tt-s) or articles which may well be re-circulated rumours and hearsay.

Is this car actually happening at all?


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thomas the Spoiler said:


> Regarding the original subject of the thread about the tt-s: does anyone have actually have anything concrete at all about this car?
> 
> I can only find pictures of the tt s-line (which the web hacks may be confusing with a tt-s) or articles which may well be re-circulated rumours and hearsay.
> 
> Is this car actually happening at all?


A little birdy told me the following :

First cars due July 2008
Engine will be 2.0T modded to approx 268 bhp
Quattro

No more info was forthcoming.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Nothing to do with TT engine bashing. The point is a valid one. The rumoured engine is not special enough IMO either and I also dont see why would people swap to, or indeed buy it in place of either of the other two existing engines. Its simply too close to the existing offerings.
> 
> TT with the 265 S3 engine, fair enough, but it should NOT carry the TTS badge.
> 
> ...


Am I missing something here?

You are comparing what power 2 modified models can get compared to a standard car.

AMD have produced 330bhp from the 2.0T 265bhp, with only an exhaust system and re-map?

Surely thats enough power to destroy a chipped 3.2 or 2.0T 200bhp??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kinda, i'm just saying the numbers are not that good.

I (and im sure others are the same) dont want to have to chip cars. If Audi had intended the car/engine to work with that amount of power and the level of warranty they are happy with, they would have released it. I want to be able to purchase a completed product and not have to worry about insurance, warranty resale etc etc.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

Jimbo2 said:


> Thomas the Spoiler said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the original subject of the thread about the tt-s: does anyone have actually have anything concrete at all about this car?
> ...


Thanks for replying mate. But what I am trying to get at is the *possibility* that this car does not and will not exist at all.

I have seen loads of forum threads and unofficial scoops reporting rumours. But they could all be copying each other.

But it does not take much for a mistake (like someone at a trade show overhearing a conversation about the new S-line TT) to be developed into a full blown press event. I know people who have, for a joke, started web rumours which have ended up being reported on the news.

I saw a press release for the S3 ages before it was released, but does anyone have anything solid about the tt-s? (I was told in no uncertain terms to look out for the RS3, but whatever happened to that?)


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thomas the Spoiler said:


> Jimbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas the Spoiler said:
> ...


I wouldn't have posted this info if I didn't trust the source. I'm sure that something official will be published within the next 6-8 weeks if the date is accurate.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not totally true.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Thomas the Spoiler said:


> but does anyone have anything solid about the tt-s?


I haven't see anything solid about the TTS, not even any prove that the car will be named TTS.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

And if Hans doesn't know it, nobody knows........trust me :wink:

Der Horst...A Boster S is very complete. Different things you called, are on the car standard.

But i'm no cabrio/roadster guy. Don't like car's without a roof.
Maybe it got to do with my driving style, but i love the steel-roof above my head.
So it would be a Cayman.

I do like the TT, but it think it's a to common car. A lot off woman buy them, and the most important part that i dislike, is the "image" which the car can't get rid off.

And indeed Mikie is right, a forum is for discussions. 
I'm glad to see that you all are die-hard-TT fans, keep up the good work.......Audi can be proud of you :lol: :wink: 
Do you all had some discount for these kind of advertising?


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

Jimbo2 said:


> Thomas the Spoiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jimbo2 said:
> ...


I didn't mean any offence, my friend. It is just with the anonymity of the internet, I don't know on what grounds to judge the veracity of you and your friend's information. You might be the CEO of Audi UK moonlighting as a TT owner or you might be my crack-smoking mother-in-law.

From my perspective, I would still be grateful if anyone could post anything more substantial. There have been quite a lot of comments about this car so far, someone must have some evidence.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> And if Hans doesn't know it, nobody knows........trust me :wink:
> 
> Der Horst...A Boster S is very complete. Different things you called, are on the car standard.
> 
> ...


So the TT is more common than the Boxster, a production miracle there then! Boxster has been in production for years and TT has only just arrived! Jesus they must be kicking out 10000 TT's a day!

And Women drive them, yeah like Women dont drive Boxters! The mans car is the 911 mate, their wives have Boxsters....

Poor man's 911 image is the one to be worried about Rebel. Thats one you cant get rid of.

P.S next time you buy a car make sure you buy one you want, do some research! As I said earlier I wouldnt listen to a guy who spends a shed load on a car and then moans he has purchased the wrong one.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... rs/227572/

OK, the guy quotes insiders and could still be re-hashed bull. But it is not me saying I have a source, this is a legit publication. If he is right it looks quite beefy (IMO). Apologies if this link has been published already.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They also say the radio in the TT is not ipod compatible - mmm, strange that you can get a ipod connector for Â£150.

Dont believe anything until it comes from Audi. The mags live to sell themselves and they do that with exclusives and insider stories. I struggle to think of 1 thats been close.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmm. I have sent an email to the author of the article to ask him.

God I don't know why I am bothering, I don't really give a damn. I must be trying to avoid working


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Thomas the Spoiler said:


> Hmm. I have sent an email to the author of the article to ask him.
> 
> God I don't know why I am bothering, I don't really give a damn. I must be trying to avoid working


Nice one, yep dragging my lunch out on the forum as well. Don't give a damn either, all seems pointless when nobody can cite a source for their information. Be interested in any response you get....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

sico said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > And if Hans doesn't know it, nobody knows........trust me :wink:
> ...


Don't think that you could catch up with a Boxster S on a circuit...specialy when it's for more laps than 2 or 3...
Porsche are made for driving....MK2's can be used for driving, but not too much because the parts are build for real driving.
But you are right in one point, the TT looks great on boulevards and gaymeetings :wink:

p.s. i didn't buy the wrong car, i'm just saying the truth....sorry if you can handle that my friend.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Can someone please ban this guy? He is just filling up a great forum with rubbish.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

One of the things that is of average quality are the brakes (both 2.0 and 3.2) of the TT IMHO.
Push the car on a track for 3 or 4 laps and you start burning your brakes and they will be red hot.
I hope Audi will put the RS6, RS4, R8, Gallardo 8-pod brakes on the TT-S and TT-R.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

but then again the 2.0 or 3.2 are not really built for the track, if you put in better brakes and increase the price by 1k most people will start to bitch about that. i guess the brakes are fine for your daily drive, what's missing is a track-proof solution as an option.

not sure the TTS will bring them as they seem to get their spare parts from the S3, but at least the RS should offer one of the current RS brakes as standard and hopefuly even introduces the ceramic brakes we saw in the clubsport concept.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TTRTWO said:


> Can someone please ban this guy? He is just filling up a great forum with rubbish.


See you at the G-meeting :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

id have one.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> id have one.


hahaha ! :wink:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Me Too :wink: I drove one recently must get one soon


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


So you didnt buy the wrong car and you think its a gay car?

Also ref "i didn't buy the wrong car, i'm just saying the truth....sorry if you can handle that my friend."

Why did you buy the TT, why is it the right car for you?


----------

